# Question about LTC class A



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

Will a continued without a finding on an OUI charge disqualify me from getting a LTC, I live in Norwell MA


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

Im not a firearms officer, but I believe the wording in the disqualifiers is "convicted". Best bet is to contact Off. Scott Keene at NPD and double check, 781.659.7979


----------



## BigBobo (Jun 5, 2008)

(i) has, in any state or federal jurisdiction, been *convicted* or *adjudicated a youthful offender* or *delinquent child for the commission of* (a) a felony; (b) a misdemeanor punishable by imprisonment for more than two years; *(DUI is 2 1/2)* (c) a violent crime as defined in section 121; (d) a violation of any law regulating the use, possession, ownership, transfer, purchase, sale, lease, rental, receipt or transportation of weapons or ammunition for which a term of imprisonment may be imposed; or (e) a violation of any law regulating the use, possession or sale of controlled substances as defined in section 1 of chapter 94C

If you are found guilty of an OUI you will never be able to get a LTC and you will lose your FID card for 5 years. If your case is continued without a finding (CWOF) it does not affect your ability to own a firearm.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2008)

A CWOF is not a conviction for the purposes of an LTC.


----------

